# Video Compression



## Brett_C (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi there, 

In short my buddies and I have put together a short film of our hobby ‘spearfishing’. I did up a short trailer of the film to email my mates, but the quality is not spectacular. I compressed it using the windows movie maker to about 5.4mb, not being very experienced in this area I don’t know if that is as good as I can do it or whether there is another way.

To give you an idea of the quality the clip can be viewed via this link; 

http://www.bluevisions.net/play_trailer.php

Any suggestions would be most welcome.

Cheers.

Brett


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi Brett, welcome to TSF

The picture quality looks great considering you've managed to fit 2mins30 into just 5mb. The sound quality isn't quite as good though, sounds a bit tinny.

I'm no video expert, so I'll leave the advice to the others, but to give us something to work with.... what settings did you use in Movie Maker?

If you're looking to reduce the filesize, you could change the audio from 32000Hz stereo to 22000Hz mono.

If you're looking to improve the video quality, try a different codec like divX instead of WMV and increase the dimensions from 320x240. This will give a sharper image in fullscreen but at the expense of filesize.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm at work so I can't view or hear the clip. Koala's suggestions are right on target. Is the audio in it stereo or monoraul? If it's monoraul you can knock the frequency down to 20Khz with almost no loss in overall quality. WMV is a decent encoder, but XviD will give you more bang for your digital buck (file size).


----------



## Brett_C (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks guys, great suggestions I will have a play with them and see how it goes.

Cheers


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

When making videos I use premier elements (you can use whatever editing software you have) and export it at top quality in both sound and video. This makes for large file sizes. I then use Auto Gordian Knot free compression software. This allows you to choose amount of compression and codecs include divX and Xvid - you can choose a target size or a target percentage in quality. Post editing compression always seems to give better results than using high compression codecs within the editing software. best of all AGK is free! download all the addons which include audio codecs and VirtualDub.


----------

